# Tips for my first jerky with Big Chief !



## smokingj (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello smokers,

I just got gifted a Big Chief and have 15 pounds of venison marinating in Hi Mountain pepper jerky cure. Been marinating for 24 hours so far.  I was hoping to get some tips on proper temp,expected time, amount/type of chips,etc. Also, should i just smoke for a few hours  and finish it in a oven or dehydrator? Just dont want to dry the meat to a crisp or have too much smoke flavor going on. Looks like it is going to be a cold NY day so I hope temps wont be a issue. Any tips are greatly appreciated !!

CHEERS,

Jay


----------



## roller (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome to SMF..I can`t remember to much about that type smoker its been so long since I have had one. I smoke mine at 150* for around 8 hrs . I usually stop the smoke at 4 to 5 hrs...If you do not use thin blue smoke you will not be able to eat it because of the creosote taste..


----------



## smokingj (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply and welcome. What do you mean by thin blue smoke? I have alder,cherry.oak and hickory to choose from for the wood. Is it best to get the box up to temp and then add the pan of chips or start with smoke right away? Thanks again

Cheers

Jay


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 27, 2012)

Preheat your smoker (when you open it to put the jerky in, the temp will drop). Thin Blue Smoke is when you can smell it but not necessarily see it. Very thin - not the billowy white stuff. I usually put smoke to mine 4-5 hours and I start low and slow 120* or so with no smoke for the first hour or so - this gives the meat surface a chance to dry off a bit before adding smoke. With venison, elk and beef, I use a mix of Hickory or Mesquite and Cherry or Pecan or Oak (since Hickory and Mesquite are quite strong flavors I use about 25% mixed with the other mellower flavor. 

A good way to check jerky for doneness is the bend test - bend a strip of jerky and if it bends easily without breaking and you see white fibers the jerky is done. I then put it all in a resealable plastic bag with a corner left open just a bit overnight so the moisture re-distributes.

Good luck and let us know how it goes!

Here's a link  Thin Blue Smoke http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110195/thin-blue-smoke

Not Thin Blue Smoke http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130906/this-is-not-thin-blue-smoke

Pic of the jerky bend test and what done jerky looks like













900x900px-LL-bfc1c636_DSC_0602BendTest.jpeg



__ smokinhusker
__ Nov 21, 2012


----------

